
Show HN: LiteCLI – A CLI for SQLite with auto-completion and syntax highlighting - amjith
https://litecli.com/
======
amjith
I'm a core dev in the project. Happy to answer questions.

Code: [https://github.com/dbcli/litecli](https://github.com/dbcli/litecli)

It is based on the pgcli/mycli tools for Postgres and MySQL. It is the newest
addition to the [https://www.dbcli.com](https://www.dbcli.com) suite of tools.

~~~
ORioN63
Hey! Just wanted to say I've just installed and will be happily using it.

I've been a happy user of pgcli for a few months and it's great to have a
counterpart to sqlite.

Thank you!

